# User name Anagrams



## Theoden_king (May 13, 2003)

Can you think of any anagrams of your, or another members user names? for theoden king:

knighted one
think go need 
think ego end
think gone ed


----------



## Aulë (May 13, 2003)

I'm not going to bother with mine 


Guess who this is:
Sam Red Ho


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 13, 2003)

Maedhros.

I have one- Mon.


----------



## Aulë (May 13, 2003)

lol, i don't think there's anything that works but 'Nom'.

OK, Nat Ramaa


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2003)

Anamatar.

taken shoe now


----------



## Talierin (May 13, 2003)

WonkoTheSane

eh car iry


----------



## Gandalf White (May 13, 2003)

Ciryaher


row best beg long


----------



## Talierin (May 13, 2003)

Beleg Strongbow

barem stew


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 13, 2003)

Webmaster!

Gor nut


----------



## Talierin (May 13, 2003)

turgon

honni ran


----------



## Bethelarien (May 13, 2003)

Rhiannon

can a golan


----------



## Gandalf White (May 13, 2003)

Ancalagon



mally yogu 

(These don't have to be real words, do they?)


----------



## Rangerdave (May 13, 2003)

*mally yogu* 
That would be Yay_gollum correct?

Here is an easy one.
She is known as....
The Rebel

And just for fun: try adding the last poster to the game. 
Since Gandalf White was before me, that makes him... 
_fading wealth._




RD


----------



## Gandalf White (May 13, 2003)

That would be *Elbereth*. 

Hmm... you could be *Read Graven*. 

I don't know how you get your anagrams to be words.... Here's the best I could come up with

A lie and a rumion.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 14, 2003)

Muahahahaa, I've stumped you all!  Perhaps a hint?


----------



## Beorn (May 14, 2003)

Rangerdave

Too bad Beorn can't be transformed into....much...or anything at all...

Moving along...

Au Rain Mead Loin


----------



## Gandalf White (May 14, 2003)

*Confusion*  

Aren't you supposed to post an answer to mine? Or are you just posting a hint or something? 

Because if you weren't, we both chose the same name!


----------



## Beorn (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> * *Confusion*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to post an answer to mine? Or are you just posting a hint or something?
> ...



Ack! I posted to your note about Read Graven, and completely missed A lie and a rumion....

OK...and we did pick the same person....*sigh* well, someone has two hints now until I figure out a new one...edit in a few minutes

*EDIT: OK....the answer was Ariana Undomiel. My new one is:

Meek Train*


----------



## Gandalf White (May 14, 2003)

Lol, when I saw mine I knew I should have made it stand out in some way. Ah, the confusion that laziness can cause!


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 15, 2003)

Kementari

*Plat a can bicka*


----------



## HLGStrider (May 17, 2003)

BLACK CAPTAIN!

I GOT ONE! I GOT ONE! HORRAY I FINALLY GOT ONE! UNICORNIO WEEVIL! ABRACADABRA! GRACIAS! YIPPE! PADRISIMO! I GOT ONE!

Mine is Bug Lamn. . . I think that is fairly easy.


----------



## Aulë (May 17, 2003)

Are you sure there's not suppost to be an 'N' in there?
(Forming Mablung?)


----------



## HLGStrider (May 17, 2003)

What do you mean? There's an N in there. . .Elgee looks sheepish. . .typo. . .I always call him Mably. sorry. . .blush. . .all that.


----------



## Aulë (May 17, 2003)

OK then...

Al Golem


----------



## Eriol (May 17, 2003)

Legolam




Next anagram: One real nit.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (May 17, 2003)

One real nit - Tar-Elenion

girth drels


----------



## Aulë (May 18, 2003)

HLGStrider


Kat Loooooff


----------



## Beleg (May 18, 2003)

kat looooff-Foolofatook 


wendeleh


----------



## Arvedui (May 18, 2003)

FoolOfATook
Yay me!

The Hun Lilli


----------



## Beleg (May 18, 2003)

> The Hun Lilli


Lhunithiel 


Guess, I have allready posted the name....


----------



## Aulë (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *kat looooff-Foolofatook
> 
> 
> wendeleh *



Eledhwen



Easten N.Y. Raven


----------



## Arvedui (May 18, 2003)

I couldn't help pointing out that you misspelled the name:
It's Lhunithiliel.

I'll give you the benefit of doubt, and let you go ahead...


----------



## HLGStrider (May 18, 2003)

I should change my user name to girth drels just for the heck of it. . .


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (May 19, 2003)

Nenya Evenstar  

Wet land_hag if


----------



## Beleg (May 19, 2003)

Gandalf_White  


Lorie


----------



## Aulë (May 19, 2003)

Eriol 


Beth Leloc


----------



## Legolam (May 19, 2003)

Celebthol (without the little hat thing on the o  )

Trikli Goosh


----------



## Beleg (May 19, 2003)

Tookish Girl 

Gee no Dr Wo!


----------



## HLGStrider (May 19, 2003)

I can get greenwood out of that. . .but I can't remember a member by that name. . .I'll have to go look it up.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 19, 2003)

sock or ford

That is easy. . .


----------



## Theoden_king (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *sock or ford
> 
> That is easy. . . *



Frodorocks.



> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow_
> *Gee no Dr Wo!*



Not sure about this one.....


----------



## Aulë (May 20, 2003)

Yes, it was Greenwood.


Hey Rarci


----------



## Rangerdave (May 20, 2003)

I just realised that Rangerdave could be turned into...
*A Grave Nerd*



I just a little distressed by that fact.

Please don't tell Wonko!


RD


----------



## HLGStrider (May 20, 2003)

OOOOOOOOH something to threaten Rd with . . .he he . . .

I wish there was something a little more interesting to be made of HLGStrider. . .

I'm drawing a blank on our latest quandry, but I will keep trying.


----------



## Rangerdave (May 21, 2003)

Sorry Elgee, all I can make out of HLGStrider is Thril Dregs.
Not ver inspiring I know, you need more vowels.

But I can make SURPEME OREO SAVER into...

Amorous Persevere 
or
Sure Aesop Remover
good for getting rid of Fable build-up. Or so I am told


RD


----------



## Arvedui (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Yes, it was Greenwood.
> 
> 
> Hey Rarci *


Ciryaher

Link_Page


----------



## Eriol (May 21, 2003)

Pale_King




steam brew


----------



## Idril (May 21, 2003)

webmaster - hehe - I'm not very good with anagrams - hubby helped me 

give me a minute - I'll be back with one soon.

Okay I got one:

last reel


----------



## Eriol (May 21, 2003)

Estrella



I can't think of any right now, anyone can take it


----------



## Idril (May 21, 2003)

How about Oiler?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

Too easy - Eriol. 

Farmer Ail


----------



## HLGStrider (May 21, 2003)

Do we have a Faramir Le on board? I can't think of anything else like that.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 23, 2003)

Oh come on! You people aren't gonna give up this easily are you?


----------



## Wolfshead (May 24, 2003)

The only proper word I can get from Craig is *Cigar*  But I have neither the time nor the patience to try putting Smith into it as well...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't think anyone knows the answer...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok, ok... I guess I'll give you the answer. The answer is.............Elfarmari!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 9, 2003)

Woops,
Should have got that one.

I guess you're up again, Elendil.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 9, 2003)

Are we taking turns? If not, here's one:

*I couldn't get real words*
*There are some letters too*

Let Fall Van Ico

My name makes: Lee And Ren  

Anne


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

VioletFalcon129

Dah fah gan


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hadhafang

Lass Is Si Vase


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

Silven Assassin

sag rith mic


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 9, 2003)

Craig Smith.. .

Give me a minute to get one of my own. . .I'll edit this post when I think of one.


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 11, 2003)

Meanwhile(sorry Elgee) try.... tac dad mic. Easy, first one that came to mind though.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 11, 2003)

MacAddict!

Ranga am


----------



## Aulë (Jun 11, 2003)

Ramagna



Rob Gilbith


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm confused...What's an anagram?


----------



## Niniel (Jun 12, 2003)

If you take all the letters of a word, and make new words with them. 
Like Niniel: with these letters you can make the words 'in line'. Get it?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2003)

> Meanwhile(sorry Elgee) try.... tac dad mic. Easy, first one that came to mind though.



Don't be. . .I actually forgot to come back. . .hits head with a blunt object. . .sorry. . .


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes I see it now. Thx. *insert Homer Simpson voice* "I see the light!...And it BURNS!!!"


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Don't be. . .I actually forgot to come back. . .hits head with a blunt object. . .sorry. . . *



Have you thought of one yet, Elgee?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 17, 2003)

I think we're using Aule's at the moment. ..

But I'll throw in one anyway.

than ira


----------



## Eriol (Jun 17, 2003)

Arathin

in the interests of harmony, I'll use Aulë's:

Rob Gilbith


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 14, 2003)

This was a good game, but it seems no one could get the last one. I spent some time playing with it tonight and I'm still drawing a blank. . .any takers?

Rob Gilbith


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Dec 14, 2003)

At first I thought "Right Bilbo", but I checked the memberlist and that wasn't there...so Hobbitgirl ( Are we allowed to check the memberlist if we've thought about it but the name wasn't there? )

If so...Farm fun bin


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 15, 2003)

BranMuffin.

Right?
ilurai

Easy but it is late.


----------



## Eriol (Dec 15, 2003)

Ulairi

raw sam iz gud


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 15, 2003)

Wizardmagus

Sin Tried J


----------



## Beorn (Dec 15, 2003)

Inderjit_S

Godliness Noel


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 17, 2003)

Gosh. . .what a great anagram. . .I wish my name made something like that, but I don't think it even makes real words. . .


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 20, 2003)

I can get the word Golden. . .but I can't seem to do anything with the remaining letters (I S S N O E L)

Can anyone else?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Dec 20, 2003)

Lossengondiel

A raven nest yen


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 21, 2003)

I found another way to arrange those letters: Golden Lioness. . .Lossen. has a good name for that sort of thing. . .


----------



## Eriol (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lúthien Séregon _
> *Lossengondiel
> 
> A raven nest yen *



Nenya Evenstar

same nag


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 22, 2003)

Maegnas. . .

Right?

WHOOPIE!

I get to post a name!

Worst Bar

Or 

Worst Bra. . .to be more mischieveous. . .


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL Starbrow

Pen to tone film


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Dec 23, 2003)

This is going to be obvious now...

Pen to tone film 

has now changed to: 

lowë


----------

